# Odd Ashtrays



## SmokinAFuente (Jun 15, 2008)

We all have a favorite ashtray, for me it's my Stinkys. What I would like to see is your odd ball ashtrays. Anything you found, converted or made is fine. 

This is one I found while digging in the yard. I think it's from the Oddfellows lodge.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

That's too cool!! 

But isn't that the cap off of the urn that was used in the human sacrifice of the Secret Fraternal Order of Former Kindergarden Paste Eaters who still like to Pull the Legs from Grasshoppers and Fry Ants with a Magnifying Glass?


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

posted these somewhere else here, but what the hell:


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

The Tiki Hut currently uses covers from HMMWV (hummvee) exhaust vents and 155mm artillery brass. I'll post pics.​


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

TikiHut27 said:


> The Tiki Hut currently uses covers from HMMWV (hummvee) exhaust vents and 155mm artillery brass. I'll post pics.​


Oh my gosh that sounds cool....Cant wait to see the pics


----------



## DMK (Jun 16, 2008)

I use a 105 MM howitzer shell casing for the porch ashtray... one of these days I'll get around to either cutting it down or flaring the top of it.

I also have a 25 lb casing that is cut down and has the primer core in it to hold matches and some old Dutch coins soldered in the rim for rests.
This one my dad brought back from WW II, not sure if he made in or had it made.

I'll have to grab the wifey's dig camera and post some pics.....


----------



## DMK (Jun 16, 2008)

I hope these work....


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

DMK said:


> I hope these work....
> 
> http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm203/dmk1961/DVC00617.jpg[IMG]
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokinAFuente (Jun 15, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## Wattsie (Jun 12, 2008)

OMG! I'm in the market for an ash tray... Time to start searching!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Wattsie said:


> OMG! I'm in the market for an ash tray... Time to start searching!


should I ask Shellie for your addy? :r


----------



## troutbreath (May 22, 2008)

DMK said:


> I hope these work....


Very cool.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I love the fish stand.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

I think Im going to try and find a cool ashtray...Im sick of using my fiancee's cigarette ashtrays.....Im also sick of always having to hold my cigar...I have no where to set it down


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

Here is a shot of our HMMWV (Humvee) air intake cover ash tray. We have about 8 of these in the Tiki Hut, courtesy of a previous unit...










And here's where they came from:


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

das ducks










stearns


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

TikiHut27 said:


> Here is a shot of our HMMWV (Humvee) air intake cover ash tray. We have about 8 of these in the Tiki Hut, courtesy of a previous unit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe this is an odd question, but what happened to the rest of the humvee? Seems like uncle sam would want those covers to stay on.

Awesome ashtray none the less.


----------



## stirwood (Jul 17, 2007)

HaHa, those Humvee ashtrays rock!!:ss


----------

